# surround without expensive equipment...



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

all you need is a pair of headphones.






why can't they do this with other things and eliminate the want for complex, expensive systems.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Binaural recording (playback) does not work well with speakers.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Binaural recordings are made with microphones set where earphones or headphones would be. With speakers there are too many locations they can be placed so it wouldn't work. that's why its a lot simpler and easier to have speakers surround you and create the same effect.


----------

